# Eggs and Hatchlings 2013-2014



## Pythons Rule (Oct 4, 2013)

*Mums and Bubs 2013-2014*

Hi everyone this thread is for photo's of mums laying there eggs, eggs, incubation methods, hatching or egg cutting, babies fresh from the eggs, and after feeds and during feed time.

I have 1 clutch of 11 fertile 0 Slugs of a trio of Wenlock River Cape York female, Wenlock River Cape York male and a B&W Mareeba Cape York male. 
I'll start with my first clutch of Cape York Carpet Python eggs





Incubating in a Budget SIM's tub over water/verm



Second female which is a RP Wenlock River Cape York Paired with both the above males but the B&W male was only put with her for 2 days. she is due in about a week and a half. and should give me around 40eggs. I am allowing maternal Incubation.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 8, 2013)

Well this thread was a complete flop!!


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Oct 8, 2013)

i think this thread will be awesome in time. I have two gravid girls at the moment.
My black and Gold is due to lay in 12 days.


----------



## Vixen (Oct 9, 2013)

Don't have any photo's yet, but my first clutch is due any day now so will post pics then!


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 9, 2013)

my second clutch is due any day from the 13th Oct


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Oct 9, 2013)

another BnW jody?


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 9, 2013)

I have my b&w male in with this girl for 2 days the other striped male was in with her the majority of the time. she's a Red RP wenlock



mum of the one in my avator


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Oct 9, 2013)

Not much I can add. I have two females that were bred this season for a first time breeder, the third female was a striped coastal I put with a striped coastal male, unfortunately she had complications and passed on. I hold some hopes with the two remaining females, one Diamond, one Gammon, as they are both very fat in the latter body.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 9, 2013)

that's terrible news about one of your females passing  sadly I have heard of a lot of python passings this year  I know your pain I have experienced the loss. best of luck for the other too.


----------



## No-two (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 9, 2013)

nice work no-two


----------



## paultheo (Oct 9, 2013)

i have one clutch of albino nth western eggs photo's will be added later,
parents were purchased from sxr five and six years ago respectivly. Got 22 healthy eggs and one slug that mum pushed to the side for me to remove, I was considering maternal incubation but we have very low humidity down here and i opted for the over water incubation method. cant wait, 54 days and counting.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 9, 2013)

I just realised I had counted my dates wrong for the big girl she is 26days from pre lay slough so she is due 11th - 13th Oct.


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Oct 9, 2013)

Pythons Rule said:


> that's terrible news about one of your females passing  sadly I have heard of a lot of python passings this year  I know your pain I have experienced the loss. best of luck for the other too.


What was worse for me was not only was she my first pet snake, but we never found out what she died from specifically.


----------



## Jimie (Oct 9, 2013)

my realy light macci and my tri color macci ar just about to have prelay sheads bout time seems like has taken for ever 
my condollances serpenteria i couldn't imagine loosing one of my babies


----------



## imported_Varanus (Oct 10, 2013)

RBB's and Eastern Browns.


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Oct 10, 2013)

Pythons Rule said:


> I just realised I had counted my dates wrong for the big girl she is 26days from pre lay slough so she is due 11th - 13th Oct.


Only a few days


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 10, 2013)

yeah getting exciting..lil worried about the heat forecast for today though supposed to hit 37degs + in sydney


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Oct 10, 2013)

im worried what to do on hot days? i plan on sticking my incubator in the bathroom to try and keep it cool.


----------



## gozz (Oct 10, 2013)

If the temp stayed up for days then be worried but nothing to really fear


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 10, 2013)

I have a small fan/heater that I only have to turn on directly on to the incubator to cool it down, I turn the incubator off during the day on really hot days and it keeps a constant 30-31degs then turn on during the night.

- - - Updated - - -

thing I'm worried about is my big girl stresses out with really hot weather and drops her clutch to early. but she's 27days through now so I hope she waits till its a lil cooler.


----------



## Snakester (Oct 10, 2013)

My two female frillies are enormous right now. Eggs due within the week!


----------



## The_Geeza (Oct 10, 2013)

Placing a frozen water bottle in bottom can keep temps down so ya thermostat keeps working it at normal temp


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 10, 2013)

just finished setting up second incubator just encase I need it. she's very active thick near her clocia, and I have a feeling tonight or tomorrow I may get eggs. she has lost allot more condition this last week of being gravid, you can see her spine and flabby skin I have a big feeling this clutch is going to be huge!! she's never been like this at this stage, and I gave her the year off last year, mind you she was getting feeds up until her pre lay slough. I was going to allow maternal incubation this year but her condition has changed so much. she's about 9.5-10ft but when a big snake has lost condition you really notice the difference...this is why its so important to have a back up plan.

- - - Updated - - -

ok no eggs as of yet lol


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Oct 13, 2013)

just about to ask how is she going?


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 14, 2013)

woot thanx for asking I got a surprise today she started at 9.30am and finished around 3pm don't know how many she has just yet but there's a few and they are really white and plump. she chose to lay them in the most strangest way this year and ended up getting one egg stuck to her lol I removed it without too much drama its in the incubator it was a bit cold so I hope its fine and makes it.


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm still hoping with one of my girls. I had offered both of my girls a large rat each as it was their first feed since I started cooling them in June. I had started turning the temps back up in September and thought it'd be ok to offer them both something which they each individually took about 2 weeks ago. Then another breeder tells me its not the norm for females to take food when gravid. Someone else mentioned they sometimes do, so its that little bit of hope there. And yes I'm a first time breeder. My Diamond and Gammon females had become very thick in the latter halves of their bodies as cooling went on. The Diamond had a slogh today and I'm told, if she really is gravid, then she may have her clutch in about 3 weeks, so fingers crossed!


----------



## The_Geeza (Oct 14, 2013)

Serpentaria said:


> I'm still hoping with one of my girls. I had offered both of my girls a large rat each as it was their first feed since I started cooling them in June. I had started turning the temps back up in September and thought it'd be ok to offer them both something which they each individually took about 2 weeks ago. Then another breeder tells me its not the norm for females to take food when gravid. Someone else mentioned they sometimes do, so its that little bit of hope there. And yes I'm a first time breeder. My Diamond and Gammon females had become very thick in the latter halves of their bodies as cooling went on. The Diamond had a slogh today and I'm told, if she really is gravid, then she may have her clutch in about 3 weeks, so fingers crossed!


Isn't that a little early for Diamonds?... Just out of interest


----------



## turtle (Oct 14, 2013)

I second that. Quite early for Diamonds. There's always exceptions though.

Dan


----------



## Jimie (Oct 14, 2013)

honestly the way the weather has been lately it wouldn't surprise me everything is scewed down here in sa were getting hatchling browns


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Oct 14, 2013)

I've already seen peoples Diamond clutches, I know two mates who have their eggs already.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 14, 2013)

I got 29 Fertile 3 slugs she laid 31days past pre lay slough.  very happy with the eggs. she is so upset I'll offer her a Medium Rabbit in a couple days after she calms down.


----------



## 00Scales00 (Oct 14, 2013)

Yay! Had a couple with pre lay sheds around the 8th. So hopefully in the next few weeks for me. Condolences for your lost female


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## hnn17 (Oct 14, 2013)

got 7 tanami woma eggs, half hour ago.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 14, 2013)

congrats


----------



## Jimie (Oct 14, 2013)

congrats to both of you


----------



## Justdragons (Oct 15, 2013)

some good size eggs..


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Oct 15, 2013)

i got a clutch of 4 slugs yesterday off my jungle (day 24) lucky me  she dosn't exactly look skinny so i have fingers crossed she has some fertiles still in her.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Oct 15, 2013)

imported_Varanus said:


> RBB's and Eastern Browns.



Throw the pics up anyway.


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Oct 15, 2013)

imported_Varanus said:


> Throw the pics up anyway.



The RBB's are adorable


----------



## imported_Varanus (Oct 15, 2013)

Cold-B-Hearts said:


> The RBB's are adorable



An the textys have to be one of the most underrated herps in the country.


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Oct 15, 2013)

imported_Varanus said:


> An the textys have to be one of the most underrated herps in the country.


i hope to get a RBB as my first ven they seem great 
what are textys? them easterns have a devilish look


----------



## Trimeresurus (Oct 15, 2013)

Cold-B-Hearts said:


> what are textys?



Pseudonaja textilis - Eastern brown


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 15, 2013)

Cold-B-Hearts said:


> i got a clutch of 4 slugs yesterday off my jungle (day 24) lucky me  she dosn't exactly look skinny so i have fingers crossed she has some fertiles still in her.



hey I know you  my fingers are crossed for you

- - - Updated - - -

babies are babies no matter where they came from


----------



## Vixen (Oct 15, 2013)

Not having a very good start to the season. My Topaz Woma was due to lay over the weekend. She dropped a slug on Friday morning, two more slugs on Saturday morning, and nothing has happened since. I can still see two possibly good eggs in her, about 5 inches up from the vent - however she's made no attempt to move them down, or if she has, then it's not working.

She was writhing around quite a bit last night so was hoping she might have layed or getting ready to, but no change this morning now she is out basking again.

I'm giving her until Thursday or Friday in peace without bothering her, if nothing happens then off to the vet.  Have been so stressed out the last few days, this is the first time i've had to deal with a possibly egg bound female, i'll be devastated if anything happens to her or the fact she might not be able to breed again.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 15, 2013)

oh no vixen  not good...there seams to be allot of females dropping slugs before the rest this season I wonder if its something to do with the climate ambient temps...


----------



## turtle (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi Vixen,
You probably have already done this but if you haven't it might be worth a shot. See if you can really raise the humidity in the enclosure, especially her box. 
Just spray the crap out of the enclosure or leave her water bowl directly under the lights
Good luck, you must be pretty upset.

Dan


----------



## 5potted (Oct 16, 2013)

This double line spotted girl is from Julie worley's tri colour line and has been in with my tri coloured male. Her first year breeding and had 11 healthy eggs this morning. 












And 9 eggs are almost half way through incubation from this contrasting coloured spotted


----------



## Jimie (Oct 16, 2013)

wow your tri color is gorgeous my tri color girl is from julie as well mine is just having pre lay


----------



## Saz (Oct 16, 2013)

Terrible photos as were taken on crappy phone camera, but my SXR Uluru laid 12 fertile eggs a few days back


----------



## 5potted (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks Jimie, she's a bit nasty usually so was worries about getting her off the eggs but she didn't try striking once! She must be feeling much better now she's been fed though... This is the male I used over both as I love his colouring


----------



## Jimie (Oct 16, 2013)

he's awsome 
this is my girl fluffy


----------



## 5potted (Oct 16, 2013)

Awesome, looking nice and chunky considering she's only just had prelay


----------



## Jimie (Oct 16, 2013)

that was be fore pre lay both my girls are huge


----------



## Vixen (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank god, five nearly sleepless nights from stress and she presents me with this today - the relief was palpable (probably for me and her both! :lol

Two good eggs and three slugs which is more than fine by me, i'm just thankful she's ok.


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Oct 17, 2013)

Vixen said:


> Thank god, five nearly sleepless nights from stress and she presents me with this today - the relief was palpable (probably for me and her both! :lol
> 
> Two good eggs and three slugs which is more than fine by me, i'm just thankful she's ok.



My turn for good luck. my jungle dropped slugs 3 days ago.
fingers and toes crosses she isnt egg bound


----------



## Vixen (Oct 17, 2013)

Cold-B-Hearts said:


> My turn for good luck. my jungle dropped slugs 3 days ago.
> fingers and toes crosses she isnt egg bound



Best of luck, I think this was a good learning curve to not panic so much - nature has a way of working things out and it's really a very slim chance of a female getting egg bound.

The stress just kicks in when things don't go to plan, or when odd things happen like this - laying slugs early etc etc. :lol:


----------



## Jimie (Oct 17, 2013)

thank goodness vixen i'm glad she's ok 
i hope there's something real special in them 2 eggs to make it all worth it
good luck


----------



## Kurtis (Oct 17, 2013)

My first albino


----------



## The_Geeza (Oct 17, 2013)

Kurtis said:


> My first albino


Don't ya mean 2??... Congrats great pic


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Oct 18, 2013)

Vixen said:


> Best of luck, I think this was a good learning curve to not panic so much - nature has a way of working things out and it's really a very slim chance of a female getting egg bound.
> 
> The stress just kicks in when things don't go to plan, or when odd things happen like this - laying slugs early etc etc. :lol:



Trying to stay calm. She dropped four slugs and i can only feel two more eggs in her so looks like a tiny clutch for me two!


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 18, 2013)

but that's better then nothing isn't it  there so many people experiencing weird seasons this year, from females dropping slugs early, to females only laying slugs. interesting to see if any new morphs come out of those small clutches or not

- - - Updated - - -

vixen your female is sooo pretty  so happy she laid some fertile eggs for you and she's ok


----------



## gozz (Oct 20, 2013)

A clutch of 100 percent het for marbles. Female pure isa bred by trueblue


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Oct 21, 2013)

day 31. Been a whole week since she dropped her slugs. Im worried!


----------



## gozz (Oct 21, 2013)

Green


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 23, 2013)

Cold-B-Hearts said:


> day 31. Been a whole week since she dropped her slugs. Im worried!



call the vet and ask if they could ultrasound her if you are worried. otherwise did you put a new next box in for her or the old one?


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Oct 23, 2013)

Pythons Rule said:


> call the vet and ask if they could ultrasound her if you are worried. otherwise did you put a new next box in for her or the old one?


i cleaned out her laybox last night with f10. i figured maybe there was a left off sent of her eggs. 
ive been told to leave her alone so ill try that for a few days. ( even though iv basically been doing that)


----------



## Jimie (Oct 23, 2013)

Both my macs had their pre lays on the 20th so now comes the waiting only 22 days to go give or take


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 24, 2013)

do you have a photo of her taken today? so we can see what'd going on down below.


----------



## Vixen (Oct 24, 2013)

Discovered this about 30 mins ago! Wasn't expecting her to lay yet so was a nice surprise, she did shed 3 weeks ago but didn't think it was the prelay as she wasn't showing anything.

( Patternless childreni - 7 good eggs )


----------



## zulu (Oct 27, 2013)

This one is the first BHP to emerge fully this season


----------



## Flash1paul (Oct 27, 2013)

imported_Varanus said:


> Throw the pics up anyway.



I saw one that looked just like those last night while walking around my little work village in central QLD last night!!


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm sorry I don't know about green tree snakes, but I have seen on snake bytes tv that they put the eggs in a container and on top of the enclosures. maybe have a look on youtube and see what you can find. sorry about before I'm cranky and tired.


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 28, 2013)

Here's some help getting back on track!

Day 55 at 31.5 C over water incubation (same timing as last year). The first to pip pulled its head back before I could get a photo at 6:30am.




I pipped all eggs and moved them to another container to hatch.




At 10pm when I returned home, the first hatchling was out and another was peeking. The next 2 days will be busy!


----------



## Jimie (Oct 28, 2013)

congrats python mum


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 28, 2013)

Good stuff Susan, looks like an orange glow stick!!!


----------



## Jimie (Oct 28, 2013)

have my 2 macs waiting to drop at the moment my light girl is huge looks like shes going to pop


----------



## RedFox (Oct 29, 2013)

Very nice pythonmum looks like it will have a nice classic banded pattern. Look forward to seeing the others.


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 29, 2013)

The hatching continues...more orange glow sticks 
By 6:30 this morning I had one nearly out and one looking around.
By 10pm those two were out and more were pipping.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 29, 2013)

update on my big girls eggs I have had 3 go bad and 1 looks like it may be also (2 weeks through). the clutch with only 11 eggs 1 of the eggs has collapsed quite a lot and I am unsure if its ok still or not, will leave it till it starts turning bad then remove it. (they are half way through)


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 30, 2013)

Leave your collapsed egg until you are sure it is dead (mouldy). One of my badly collapsed eggs has a hatchling now looking around, with emergence expected tomorrow. One of my apparently perfect eggs has a youngster that looked fully formed but died around pipping time - very puzzling, as it was in perfect position and everything. 
Here are the latest emergence shots and one of the compulsory weigh-in.


----------



## Clintschicks (Oct 31, 2013)

*Black and gold first clutch*

Laid while I was overseas. Small clutch all survived, one slug


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 31, 2013)

Update on my collapsed egg - finally emerged (last one) around midday today. It is only 22g and has a big yolk bulge in the belly, but crawling and climbing around the click clack well. I'm glad I didn't give up on the little tyke! My lucky 13 (or baker's dozen) hatchlings which finished hatching on Halloween. The average mass is 25.8g. Now to get them shedding and feeding....


----------



## James_Scott (Nov 1, 2013)

I just harvested 7 healthy bhp eggs weighing 140gr each and 3 slugs. Not a bad way to start November. I have my pilb stimmies on eggs and keelbacks mating away. I love this time of year.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Nov 1, 2013)

James that reminds me to start checking on my bhp girl


----------



## Vixen (Nov 2, 2013)

Perfect clutch of 16 Jungle eggs today! This female has always been fantastic, I don't think she's ever layed a slug or infertile egg before. Fingers crossed for some more stunning bubs this year.


Proud parents also pictured


----------



## pythonmum (Nov 2, 2013)

Great stuff Vixen. Lovely clutch from stunning parents.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Nov 2, 2013)

congrats vixen


----------



## borntobnude (Nov 3, 2013)

WOO HOO 

Started the day sorting out hatchling/nymph Phasmids ( 100's of the tiny things ) 


looked in the lounge room and thought it looked strange in the corner of the enclosure --- two little baby stimsons with another 10 to come 

What a great day


----------



## Chris1 (Nov 3, 2013)

surprise surprise i woke up to eggs this morning, Id given up hope since the pre lay shed was around 6 weeks ago.  (this is my first time, so its been an awesome experience!!)

Pythonmum very kindly came over and helped me get Lily off her first clutch and set up the eggs using the over water method, this is Pythonmums girls first grand clutch! 


Lilys post laying weight is just over 1kg, she started off at between 1.6 and 1.7kgs. egg mass was 399g. 



Thanks again Susan for all your help, im so impressed with my girl!!!!


----------



## Tabby (Nov 3, 2013)

I've got 12 WA woma eggs cooking this year! first womas I've cracked!


----------



## pythonmum (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks for letting me come over, Chris. So stoked to see Lily's clutch and now to follow grandsnakes! She is a little girl, but those good eggs are nice and big.

Congrats on the WA eggs, Mitchtabb. I still haven't cracked my Boodaries.


----------



## Mr.James (Nov 5, 2013)

*Antaresia perthensis*

.


Nice big clutch from this female.


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 5, 2013)

how many mr.James??


----------



## Mr.James (Nov 5, 2013)

9 eggs!


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Nov 5, 2013)

update on my female,
her two lumps i felt in her lower body have disappeared. Seems like her laying the four slugs was it for the season.
fingers crossed for my second female due in 25 days


----------



## Snowman (Nov 5, 2013)

Jealous how early the other carpets lay. M.s imbricata don't lay till December even January. Got three gravid girls though


----------



## gozz (Nov 5, 2013)

Depends on how your rep room is kept


----------



## PedigreeDragons (Nov 5, 2013)

Some beardie hatchies, Normal scale to left, leatherback to right, 







"


----------



## Snowman (Nov 5, 2013)

gozz said:


> Depends on how your rep room is kept



I've tried to fool imbricata into mating earlier. But they don't fall for it... I've never heard of anyone breeding them early. Such a rare southern carpet in collections outside of WA, a handful at most in the hobby over east. They breed at a different time of year to the other carpets in the wild as well.
Heaps of them in WA though


----------



## BeAnZi (Nov 5, 2013)

i have 9 forest dragon eggs and 10 decent pygmy beardy eggs just wondering what the best way to inflate my 2 small pygmy eggs as there starting to wilt and they are a lot smaller then the others or are they doomed


----------



## A1SNAKETRADER (Nov 5, 2013)

19 eggs plus 1slug out of my Windorah Stimmi Wilma last night
That sure beats 16 for last year


----------



## 5potted (Nov 6, 2013)

Gah day 45! Massive shock when I checked the incubator this morning, I thought I had another week to prepare! 







First one out this morning, another 6 have pipped and waiting on two, will pip this arvo if they haven't. Loving the blue around the eyes  I think this one will be Vivin (check the spots)


----------



## Gecko :) (Nov 6, 2013)

Mum, Dad & Hatchies (clutch #1)
Our first clutch of Greens

























- - - Updated - - -

Mum, Dad & Hatchies (clutch #2)


----------



## Hendo-20 (Nov 6, 2013)

Chris1 said:


> surprise surprise i woke up to eggs this morning, Id given up hope since the pre lay shed was around 6 weeks ago.  (this is my first time, so its been an awesome experience!!)
> 
> Pythonmum very kindly came over and helped me get Lily off her first clutch and set up the eggs using the over water method, this is Pythonmums girls first grand clutch!
> 
> ...





I also have a clutch in the incubator from a female I got off pythonmum which are due to hatch early next month


----------



## pythonmum (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm so excited to have grandclutches coming around! Congrats!


----------



## Pythons Rule (Nov 7, 2013)

first batch of Cape York Carpets due to hatch in 19days or so  cant wait!!!


----------



## 5potted (Nov 8, 2013)

9 healthy spotteds from 9 eggs  some already have the chocolate colour coming through like the dad!


----------



## Jimie (Nov 8, 2013)

congrats 5spotted their gorgeous 
i wish mine would hurry up 
i'm still waiting for my spotted's to lay due on the 14th of Nov
every morning i check them always to my disappointment 
i'm so impatient


----------



## Gecko :) (Nov 8, 2013)

Our Albino Darwin Clutch has emerged!


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Nov 8, 2013)

Its close to 4 weeks since my Diamonds last shed. She's been through her turgid stage which I'm assuming is whats called the bulking up/ovulation. I left the male in till a week or so after that last shed and she's still getting fatter. Taking her to vet as a precaution next week, as its her first time and if she is with eggs, don't want any complications for further years breeding. Wish me luck! And its onlt been a week or so since my Gammon left me a shed so will wait and see there, will leave the male in for a little bit longer then find him another place to live for a bit so the female can have some peace and quiet, will be hard since these two don't like being seperated for some reason.


----------



## gozz (Nov 10, 2013)

B grade platinums


----------



## davies.ads (Nov 10, 2013)

My het albino jag girl laid last thursday! Started to get worried cause she went past 30 days post shed. Changed the hide box and the next night..







12 good eggs and one slug.. Fingers crossed they all hatch for me


----------



## Gusbus (Nov 10, 2013)

found 17 eggs from my jungle yesterday. 


This is the Mum, her first clutch


----------



## gozz (Nov 11, 2013)

Elchos


----------



## Pythons Rule (Nov 15, 2013)

pythons rule said:


> hi everyone this thread is for photo's of mums laying there eggs, eggs, incubation methods, hatching or egg cutting, babies fresh from the eggs, and after feeds and during feed time.
> 
> I have 1 clutch of 11 fertile 0 slugs of a trio of wenlock river cape york female, wenlock river cape york male and a b&w mareeba cape york male.
> I'll start with my first clutch of cape york carpet python eggs
> ...



yay this batch has only 5-10 days left


----------



## 5potted (Nov 15, 2013)

First shed and the chocolate colour already coming through strong


----------



## Helikaon (Nov 15, 2013)

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Nov 16, 2013)

Took my Diamond girl to the vet on Wednesday to get her checked over as it had been 4 weeks since her last shed. The vet gave her a thorough looking at and said it was unlikely she was gravid at all, yet tonight I come home to find her lying on her side and partly coiled. So hopefully thats a good sign!


----------



## gozz (Nov 16, 2013)

Clutch of wheatbelts and a clutch of windoras


----------



## MrsAeren (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi everyone, loving the photos. I dont have any snakes yet but am doing all the research I can. Can you tell me what gravid is? and I assuming a slug is a rotten egg. There seems like there is a routine with how they mate, shedding then mate then wait 4 weeks ish? something like that? Congrats to everyone on their beautiful babies, cant wait till I have one.


----------



## Jimie (Nov 17, 2013)

gravid is when the female has eggs that haven't been layed yet a slug is an un fertilized egg


----------



## Pythons Rule (Nov 17, 2013)

and a rotten egg is a fertile egg that for some reason died in development stage.

- - - Updated - - -

buy yourself the keeping and breeding Australian pythons book its the breeders bible to a more knowledgeable understanding how it all works. fantastic book well worth the price. also so much info on most species you can keep in Australian and breed. I use it as a guide line.


----------



## FAY (Nov 17, 2013)

A few that have hatched or are going to hatch....
T+



T+



Blonde macs



BHP eggs soon to hatch



My girl with her eggs, will hatch soon



Pygmy with eggs


----------



## dragondragon (Nov 17, 2013)

Do you use maternal incubation fay?


----------



## Pythons Rule (Nov 17, 2013)

update pic's taken just now of my eggs. 

small clutch 1 died they have only a couple days to go. day 47




large clutch 5 died 24 left day 35


----------



## FAY (Nov 17, 2013)

dragondragon said:


> Do you use maternal incubation fay?



No, I incubate them all...


----------



## dragondragon (Nov 17, 2013)

That does make sense cause the top pictures in the post are of the eggs in incubator tubs


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Nov 17, 2013)

Hatchling Levis Levis (one coming out of the egg looks like its in a sleeping bag)


----------



## gozz (Nov 18, 2013)

Greens


----------



## Knobbies (Nov 18, 2013)

A nice nice reduced pattern broome Stimson I hatched out a few days ago


----------



## creaturesofhabit (Nov 18, 2013)

gozz said:


> Greens


I see a red one in there... Well done mate


----------



## The_Geeza (Nov 19, 2013)

Still hope this girl drops this week...if not time to take box out....tho she acting strange this week 





And my 3yr old Bredli just gone into Pre lay and looking very bumpy and chubby


----------



## pythonmum (Nov 19, 2013)

Love that wheat belt!


----------



## phatty (Nov 19, 2013)

Coastals starting hatching 

Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Geeza (Nov 19, 2013)

pythonmum said:


> Love that wheat belt!


Thanks mom... She very special little snake to me... Hoping to get some similar out of her EVENTUALLY


----------



## Jimie (Nov 19, 2013)

how long after pre lay can spotted's go my girls a 30 days and looking like not a lots happening appart from being huge


----------



## Pythons Rule (Nov 20, 2013)

phatty said:


> Coastals starting hatching
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk



how many days after laying did they start pipping?


----------



## phatty (Nov 20, 2013)

52 days  i did things a bit different as it is hot in darwin as you know. Some days the incubator reached up to 36 degrees only for a short period though. avg was 31 at night to 33 in day though


----------



## paultheo (Nov 20, 2013)

phatty said:


> 52 days  i did things a bit different as it is hot in darwin as you know. Some days the incubator reached up to 36 degrees only for a short period though. avg was 31 at night to 33 in day though



wow and i get freaked out when my incubator reaches 33, ive got 14 Mareeba eggs, 35 md's,26 Babinda locale striped jungles and 14 albino darwins. I'm awaiting my melanistic Bredli clutch and gammon ranges both due in the next couple of weeks,then ive got the port mac girl that is just about to give me a pre lay shed, bit late this year but better late than not at all


----------



## Pythons Rule (Nov 20, 2013)

good to see they didn't die from the extreme temps in Darwin that's why I didn't do any good up there when I lived there. I will pip mine at day 55 I don't wont any to drown. I don't cut membrane or veins, and with this I managed to have a bhp last 36days before it came out on its own last year. (not intentional pipping it mid way) wasn't certain of exact hatch date it ended up coming out day 64. but I'll be pipping all of my cape yorks at day 55 if they haven't pipped before then.

- - - Updated - - -

1st batch are on day 50


----------



## No-two (Nov 20, 2013)

I often see people worrying about their eggs hatching when some mould shows up. I don't normally bother cutting them away and leave most eggs how they're laid. Thought I'd take a few photos to show how resilient they can be. The two mouldy eggs died early on and that's why they developed the mould (not why they died). The mould didn't spread too much and these guys piped today.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Nov 20, 2013)

that's pretty cool


----------



## Jazzz (Nov 21, 2013)

Pretty happy to finally be able to post in this thread! My roughie laid 13 eggs last night. A great surprise to come home to!


----------



## Pythons Rule (Nov 21, 2013)

Congrats Jazzz


----------



## levis04 (Nov 21, 2013)

It's been a while since I last posted, but off to a good start this yr.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Nov 21, 2013)

its amazing they can fit in them eggs


----------



## congo_python (Nov 21, 2013)

phatty said:


> 52 days  i did things a bit different as it is hot in darwin as you know. Some days the incubator reached up to 36 degrees only for a short period though. avg was 31 at night to 33 in day though



Congrats Phatty
52 days seems a little long for Coastals at an average of 32c.... mine would hatch out at 49 days usually set at 30.5c with an average of 31c but they do what they want I suppose.


----------



## phatty (Nov 21, 2013)

congo_python said:


> Congrats Phatty
> 52 days seems a little long for Coastals at an average of 32c.... mine would hatch out at 49 days usually set at 30.5c with an average of 31c but they do what they want I suppose.



Thanks Mate 
This was my first clutch so I played a bit next year hopefully albino darwins 


Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythons Rule (Nov 21, 2013)

congo_python said:


> Congrats Phatty
> 52 days seems a little long for Coastals at an average of 32c.... mine would hatch out at 49 days usually set at 30.5c with an average of 31c but they do what they want I suppose.



mine are on day 51 and no pipping yet I thought they hatch out from 50-60days


----------



## congo_python (Nov 21, 2013)

Pythons Rule said:


> mine are on day 51 and no pipping yet I thought they hatch out from 50-60days



What's you average temp ?


----------



## Pythons Rule (Nov 21, 2013)

30.5degs

- - - Updated - - -

doesn't fluctuated to much

- - - Updated - - -

I've decided to be patient...sort of...they are at day 53 if they haven't pipped themselves by day 55 I am pipping all of them. my choice.


----------



## pythonmum (Nov 23, 2013)

At 30.5, I wouldn't really expect much until 57-60 days. Not too long now!


----------



## meatman (Nov 25, 2013)

Baby jungles starting to hatch day 57. 2 sets of twins. 18 all up
Nrmal hatchies weighed between 25-27g. Twins 12-13


----------



## pythonmum (Nov 25, 2013)

Great photo of the twins, meatman, and congratulations. When I had them I didn't realise until I had too many hatchlings!


----------



## meatman (Nov 25, 2013)

Spun me out when I opened the tub


----------



## caleb96 (Nov 25, 2013)

NT tanami woma eggs 9 healthy eggs 
View attachment 301335
View attachment 301336


- - - Updated - - -


View attachment 301335

View attachment 301336


----------



## Jimie (Nov 25, 2013)

better late than never day 37 post prelay so far two eggs both fertile nice veins mum in the process of laying more the big egg 14 grams the smaller one 11 grams
up to 5 now [#3] 15 grams ,[#4] 16 grams , [#5] 14 grams

- - - Updated - - -

   

- - - Updated - - -

up to 7 now

- - - Updated - - -

(#7) 13 grams (#8,9,10)36 grams together (#11)13 grams 

grand total 11 eggs no slugs all really fertile nice red veins in every one not bad for her first clutch


----------



## Pythons Rule (Nov 27, 2013)

my lil darlings are still in there eggs...day 57


----------



## No-two (Nov 27, 2013)

Some hatchies.


----------



## Kurtis (Nov 27, 2013)

That is absolutely beautiful notwo.


----------



## Brent (Nov 28, 2013)

*jungle eggs*

jungle eggs


----------



## 5potted (Nov 29, 2013)

Didn't have much hope for this clutch as week by week they started to discolour. Her first clutch. Exact same conditions as my 9 from 9 clutch so I guess they just weren't meant to make it. Hoping for 5 from the original 11.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Nov 30, 2013)

had a set of twins from my big girl die in the egg at day 48  sad but pretty cool at the same time. hope there is more sets of twin that actually make it. fingers are crossed 22eggs left


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Nov 30, 2013)

better late than never my jungle laid 9 eggs on the 24th here are the eggs today (one week in) 
the top right egg looks like its a dud (no veins) ?????


----------



## Pythons Rule (Dec 2, 2013)

8 heads out 2 to go


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 2, 2013)

Curious as to why it seems most people seem to be cutting huge holes in eggs at hatching time?


----------



## MathersD (Dec 2, 2013)

now that is a amazing site , stunning


----------



## Pythons Rule (Dec 2, 2013)

I personally cut them because I feel that everything we do as a breeder is to ensure its easier and that they survive, so what's wrong with cutting them to help them out of the eggs? its not like we stick our fingers in and brake the membrane and the veins or anything like that, I just cut the shell leaving the membrane and main vein untouched. I have proven that in doing this they come out when they are ready and they don't spring out of the eggs. I am not in this to see babies unable to get out, which in previous years they have suffocated in the eggs or drowned, still having egg tooth intact on some. eggs however where very tough. this season even though I did a very wet verm/water mix and eggs suspended over it the egg container was dry as a bone and the eggs were tough as bricks day 55 so I chose to cut them, I didn't make a big hole then it was a small hole the main veins on every egg was all over the top of the eggs so I didn't think it was safe for them for me to cut to big. I waited day 60 before cutting a bigger hole. 

if I was to leave eggs with mum maternal incubation its a bit more natural, I wouldn't pip the eggs as I would think if mum has done the work then she can hatch them. we do so much with keeping them alive when artificially incubating eggs, from specific methods, over water or on verm/perlite, adding F10 to the water to keep it sterile from fungus, sealed or unsealed tubs, choosing temps and even saving eggs with tearing and mould using candle wax, spray on band aid and even tinea powder. I don't think any of that is found naturally so what's wrong with if a breeder wants to cut the eggs as well? just to ensure they don't get trapped or drown.

just my 2 cents worth 

Jody

- - - Updated - - -

3 out 7to go  





- - - Updated - - -


----------



## pharskie (Dec 3, 2013)

6.11.13 
13 eggs in total. 4 questionable with minimal to no veins. 5 ended up no good. Now down to 8 and they are going great. 
Just a noob question, when eggs have hatched, and I have the first one completely out, should I then move it to its click clack or leave it in the incubator with the eggs till they all hatch? Just worried about the sudden change in ambient temp.


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 3, 2013)

Pythons Rule said:


> I personally cut them because I feel that everything we do as a breeder is to ensure its easier and that they survive, so what's wrong with cutting them to help them out of the eggs? its not like we stick our fingers in and brake the membrane and the veins or anything like that, I just cut the shell leaving the membrane and main vein untouched. I have proven that in doing this they come out when they are ready and they don't spring out of the eggs. I am not in this to see babies unable to get out, which in previous years they have suffocated in the eggs or drowned, still having egg tooth intact on some. eggs however where very tough. this season even though I did a very wet verm/water mix and eggs suspended over it the egg container was dry as a bone and the eggs were tough as bricks day 55 so I chose to cut them, I didn't make a big hole then it was a small hole the main veins on every egg was all over the top of the eggs so I didn't think it was safe for them for me to cut to big. I waited day 60 before cutting a bigger hole.
> 
> if I was to leave eggs with mum maternal incubation its a bit more natural, I wouldn't pip the eggs as I would think if mum has done the work then she can hatch them. we do so much with keeping them alive when artificially incubating eggs, from specific methods, over water or on verm/perlite, adding F10 to the water to keep it sterile from fungus, sealed or unsealed tubs, choosing temps and even saving eggs with tearing and mould using candle wax, spray on band aid and even tinea powder. I don't think any of that is found naturally so what's wrong with if a breeder wants to cut the eggs as well? just to ensure they don't get trapped or drown.
> 
> just my 2 cents worth



Nothing was mentioned about it being right or wrong,was genuinely curious is all.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Dec 3, 2013)

that's alright then  I am just to used to negative responses. my apologies for taking it the wrong way its so hard to tell what people are trying to come across like. I put why I do it anyways just so people know etc.

- - - Updated - - -

hopefully the next lot will be a bit easier to cut after the first pips, the main vein not in the road etc.


----------



## FAY (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## paultheo (Dec 4, 2013)

My albino North Westerns started pipping today at last, at day 61. what a relief.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Dec 4, 2013)

all 10 out now  YAY SO EXCITED!!!! I WAITED 5 YEARS FOR THIS  






- - - Updated - - -

Second clutch due to hatch this weekend - mid next week YAY 22 eggs left from 29. STILL MUCH BETTER THEN PREVIOUS YEARS  SO HAPPY.


----------



## MathersD (Dec 4, 2013)

Well done python look stunning


Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


----------



## OldestMagician (Dec 4, 2013)

Do people ever lend snakes for breeding? For example, borrowing a male to mate with a female in return for half the hatchies?


----------



## Pythons Rule (Dec 5, 2013)

I sent a pair of my cape yorks to Brisbane in 2011 to a guy that was supposed to be a mate and well lets say he isn't a mate anymore....I almost didn't get my pair back and I didn't get any babies out of it ether...! they said they where all dead in the eggs on pipping and because it was interstate and I was a new mum with a new born I could not travel down or prove they told the truth or not...I'm pretty certain they jipped me out of them and ripped me off. but I cant prove it as they blocked me as soon as I received my pair. I would advise against it unless you live in the same location and know the person personally or are a relative. otherwise buy a female yourself and get the hole clutch.

- - - Updated - - -

second clutch on day 53, I think another egg may have passed 21eggs remain.


----------



## Brent (Dec 6, 2013)

*alnino*

A few more Darwin albino hatched 58days @31.0c
and hets


----------



## Jimie (Dec 6, 2013)

update on my spotted eggs 9 good eggs left 2 died was expecting it as the 2 in question didn't have as many veins as the rest also were quite a bit smaller than the other eggs 11 grams and 13 grams the rest range from 16 - 14 grams and look rather strong


----------



## sharky (Dec 6, 2013)

Will anyone be having olives?


----------



## Pythons Rule (Dec 6, 2013)

nawwww more babies  they are so cute brent


----------



## jakethomas (Dec 6, 2013)

As people are getting hatchies now. Im only just getting eggs with 2 females still left to drop. 7 eggs, 2 slugs, 4 good eggs and 1 that looks not that good but giving it a chance.


----------



## leamos (Dec 6, 2013)

Jungle clutch about 3 weeks to go, due between Xmas and New Years


----------



## Marzzy (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## FAY (Dec 6, 2013)

Just waiting for our woma to drop any time soon...



jakethomas said:


> As people are getting hatchies now. Im only just getting eggs with 2 females still left to drop. 7 eggs, 2 slugs, 4 good eggs and 1 that looks not that good but giving it a chance.


----------



## MathersD (Dec 7, 2013)

They are stunning . 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


----------



## reptalica (Dec 7, 2013)

Central Netted Dragon's by 6 in the oven.


----------



## dragondragon (Dec 11, 2013)

Levis eggs from 100% het for patterless parents got 4 in the oven two about to hatch any day.


----------



## missilly (Dec 11, 2013)

Nawwwww the babies are beautiful!


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 15, 2013)

IMG_3029.jpg


----------



## YayPythons (Dec 15, 2013)

MidsReps,
pic didn't work.


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 15, 2013)

YayPythons said:


> MidsReps,
> pic didn't work.


Sry lol .....me Bredli forgetting which way its supposed to be up


----------



## Pythons Rule (Dec 15, 2013)

more cape York babies day 63 and yep more cut eggs. this clutch was an experimental one as every other year I have not managed to get them to full term apart from the first year. so I pulled every trick out of the book, off of reptile radio and did a lot of research on the American sites to get a good success rate. so far I have found out that my female always lays tough eggs, the membrane is so thick its hard to penetrate with scissors, I found that out after one of the babies had run out of liquid and died, I checked the eggs yesterday morning and it was alive then checked again last night and it was died. so I tried to take it out of the egg but the membrane was so tightly wrapped around it. it still had a egg tooth. I have decided to retire my big girl next year. its her not the male as he fathered another clutch this year and they are perfect. the rest of this clutch is doing fine. 




- - - Updated - - -

this is the first baby to shed tonight  its so cute 





- - - Updated - - -

TWO HEADS!!! This is the 2nd set of twins, 1st set died few weeks on hatching but this set I just noticed wooot.


----------



## mattG (Dec 19, 2013)

a big healthy clutch from my jungle girl


----------



## Pythons Rule (Dec 19, 2013)

wow congrats


----------



## IsaHerpLvrs (Dec 20, 2013)

My First clutch of spotteds,8/8 hatched and all healthy!


----------



## mattG (Dec 20, 2013)

IsaHerpLvrs said:


> My First clutch of spotteds,8/8 hatched and all healthy!


can't complain about those odds, congrats on your first hatchies!
Is that perlite they're on? Looks massive.


----------



## IsaHerpLvrs (Dec 21, 2013)

mattG said:


> can't complain about those odds, congrats on your first hatchies!
> Is that perlite they're on? Looks massive.


Thanks,yeah its perlite there on,i didn't even notice how big it was till u just mentioned it lol,my friend incubated the eggs for me as i don't have an incubator,i plan to be better prepared for next season


----------



## Mr.James (Dec 22, 2013)

First head out! 

- - - Updated - - -



A.perthensis


----------



## Pythons Rule (Dec 24, 2013)

here are my favourite babies from this season


----------



## Mr.James (Dec 27, 2013)

Xmas Pygmy Pythons


----------



## Umbral (Dec 31, 2013)

This little guy has emerged from the egg today after pipping yesterday at day 58. Another has pipped I cant wait to see what they look like, they are so cute as hatchies.


----------



## pharskie (Jan 1, 2014)

happy New Years hatchies


----------



## pharskie (Jan 2, 2014)

very disappointed to see this. Second hatchling to emerge and he just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## jjryan (Jan 5, 2014)

meatman said:


> Baby jungles starting to hatch day 57. 2 sets of twins. 18 all up
> Nrmal hatchies weighed between 25-27g. Twins 12-13
> View attachment 301312
> 
> View attachment 301313



got to be happy with 2 set of twins


----------



## Shimma (Jan 5, 2014)

First attempt and got 10 womas and 7 bhp's.. Fun times ahead.


----------



## jacques92 (Jan 5, 2014)

Whats youre secret shimma 
how did you breed the bhps on youre 1st try ? 
Lucky you


----------



## Vixen (Jan 5, 2014)

Some day old pure Palmerston Jungles! Can't wait until they start colouring up more.

Some of you might have seen my other thread but thought I'd post them here too. 



















- - - Updated - - -

And some lovely little Patternless Childreni


----------



## Shimma (Jan 5, 2014)

[MENTION=31351]jacques92[/MENTION] I found that having good quality stock probably helped me but also having all the basics in place and letting them do what comes naturally. I think not fussing with them to much is also important like I said having the correct temps and conditioned animals is probably a big part of it. I keep all my pythons under uvb also. Im no expert but found they responded alot quicker to the reduction of photo period and change in temps than my womas.


----------



## MathersD (Jan 6, 2014)

Vixen said:


> Some day old pure Palmerston Jungles! Can't wait until they start colouring up more.
> 
> Some of you might have seen my other thread but thought I'd post them here too.
> 
> ...



Holy cow !!!! Those are amazing . 


Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


----------



## FAY (Jan 7, 2014)

wow Vixen


----------



## Umbral (Jan 11, 2014)

4/6 of my tanami womas have shed so i thought i would put up a pic or two.

I think this guy will turn out to have nice orange banding like its dad.



I like the nice even banding on this one.



This is probably my fav, its got a really nice light cream colour and the crosses in the patterning.



Pics never do them justice but I thought I'd share.


----------



## congo_python (Jan 11, 2014)

Umbral
Cant see pics.


----------



## gozz (Jan 11, 2014)

a nice Windora, and platinum mac


----------



## Umbral (Jan 11, 2014)

Did that fix them?


----------



## Vixen (Jan 12, 2014)

After many years of waiting I finally have some Pinstripe (stimsoni) hatchies!


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 17, 2014)

Finally! Pipped at 57 days.


----------



## Jimie (Jan 29, 2014)

My 2 new baby spotteds piped yesterday day 62 and they emerged from the egg's early this morning, the other 7 piped today and their sitting in their egg's just poking their little heads out.One of them has an almost continuous connection of it's spot's from tip to tail


----------



## Vixen (Jan 29, 2014)

gozz said:


> a nice Windora, and platinum mac



That Windorah is HOT.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Jan 29, 2014)

Can't wait for these to hatch, they should be crackers.


----------



## caliherp (Jan 29, 2014)

RSPcrazy said:


> Can't wait for these to hatch, they should be crackers.



Gorgeous diamond. Mind posting a pic of the male you plugged her up with?


----------



## RSPcrazy (Jan 29, 2014)

caliherp said:


> Gorgeous diamond. Mind posting a pic of the male you plugged her up with?



I don't actually have a photo of the male, as he's not mine. My father gave me this diamond the other day (because he's getting out of reptiles), and she surprisingly laid eggs. He has keep this girl housed full time with another diamond for a number of years now, so he didn't know she was gravid, or even a she for that matter.


----------



## kittycat17 (Jan 29, 2014)

*My coastal hatchies*

I had a clutch of 11 fertile and 1 slug: 
this pretty girl is the mum (50% coastal, 25% Jungle, 25% MD) 


This is my male a Coffs harbour form Coastal from Brad Walker 
They Produced 10 little ones that have some cool markings so far, Heres my fav out of the bunch (they havent shed yet though)


----------



## TheReptileCove (Feb 14, 2014)

Would love to see some update pictures on some of the clutches shown in this thread


----------



## MathersD (Feb 15, 2014)

[MENTION=35057]kittycat17[/MENTION] that is a true stunnee . 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


----------



## kittycat17 (Feb 15, 2014)

TheReptileCove said:


> Would love to see some update pictures on some of the clutches shown in this thread




Ive got some hypos and almost all of them have a partial stripe!!!!!


There all adorable!!!!


----------



## Pythons Rule (Feb 17, 2014)

Here's some updates for you  enjoy


----------



## Chris1 (Mar 2, 2014)

18 diamonds from 18 eggs! 
baby snakes are sooo cute!


----------

